# Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - x23 Update



## kugelschreiber (6 Aug. 2011)

​


----------



## Bargo (6 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

schön, dass sie ihren Body mal so zeigt.

:thx:


----------



## Punisher (6 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

:drip:

*lechz
*sabber
*wichs


----------



## Weltmeister37 (6 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

Faptastic.

thx


----------



## UweMss (6 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

eine Super Frau


----------



## BlueLynne (6 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

super :drip:

:jumping:


----------



## Redj (6 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

Thanks! She's hottie!


----------



## Aberdeen (6 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

... wie passend. Gerade wo sie so schlecht in der Presse steht. Da kommen solche Bilder doch mal ganz Recht.


----------



## catwiesel62 (6 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

klasse Pics !
hat aber bisschen wenig auf den Rippen!


----------



## tropical (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

oh ja, hier sieht sie ziemlich sexy aus!
Danke


----------



## posemuckel (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

Etwas flach, aber ansonsten top!!


----------



## natafah (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

hammer !thx


----------



## DeepSpaceNine (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

vielen dank :WOW:


----------



## fischkopf (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

wahnsinn einfach heissdanke


----------



## Westfalenpower (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

Was ein Klappergestell! Nein Danke!:kotz:


----------



## udoweber (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

Die Klum hat doch kein Tatoo am Arm. Die Bilder zeigen eine hübsche Lady, aber nicht die Klum. udoweber


----------



## mistermio (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

sicher hat die nen tatoo am arm!!!


----------



## Einskaldier (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

:thumbup: Danke


----------



## Stefan102 (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*



udoweber schrieb:


> Die Klum hat doch kein Tatoo am Arm. Die Bilder zeigen eine hübsche Lady, aber nicht die Klum. udoweber


Dann schau mal auf das Bild (rechter Arm):


----------



## anakonda (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*



udoweber schrieb:


> Die Klum hat doch kein Tatoo am Arm. Die Bilder zeigen eine hübsche Lady, aber nicht die Klum. udoweber



Schau mal genauer hin... das ist ein Henna-Tattoo, die werden auf Korsika an jeder zweiten Strassenecke angeboten. Die Bilder zeigen also auf jeden Fall Heidi! Allerdings könnte Sie tatsächlich ein paar Pfunde mehr auf den Rippen vertragen.


----------



## hello373 (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

na schau mal einer an .


----------



## schildi4 (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

Danke


----------



## meister78 (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

absolut hammer


----------



## helmutk (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

uiuiui jetzt habe ich meine tastatur vollgesabbert.

erstaunlich, wie gut sie sich gehalten hat. dankeschön.


----------



## RedMan (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

danke


----------



## K5Cord (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

Wow, vielen Dank!


----------



## forum00 (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

wow danke


----------



## Dr.Hoo (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

guter body - hole birne


----------



## nightmarecinema (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

Sehr schön :thx:


----------



## Soloro (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

Schade,bei Heidi kommt auch so allmählich die Erdanziehung mit ins Spiel.


----------



## padde87 (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

wow, nice pics=)


----------



## mrjojojo (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*

woooooooooowwww super heidi


----------



## derhesse (7 Aug. 2011)

*+ 9*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
​


----------



## martini99 (7 Aug. 2011)

bisschen dünn aber lecker. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass sie ein Tattoo am Arm hat.


----------



## Theytfer (7 Aug. 2011)

jung war sie mir um vieles lieber


----------



## thuja83 (7 Aug. 2011)

danke für pics


----------



## tiger571 (7 Aug. 2011)

Danke schöne Bilder


----------



## tmac2003 (7 Aug. 2011)

danke für heidi.


----------



## Miraculix (8 Aug. 2011)

DANKE für die leckeren Candids von Heidi :thumbup:
...und auch einen Dank an den Wettergott in Korsika... solche Bilder würden in unseren Breitengraden in der Form momentan wohl nicht zustande kommen...


----------



## BLUMMKIL (8 Aug. 2011)

WOW das is ja mal der übelste hammer das Heidi sich nackisch macht vor der kammera! einfach nur geil die frau...I Love Heidi


----------



## Knuff (8 Aug. 2011)

3 Kreuze im Kalender machen!


----------



## somedude (8 Aug. 2011)

Klasse Bilder, merfache Mutter hin oder her.


----------



## pappa (8 Aug. 2011)

Entweder übertreibt sie es jetzt völlig mit ihrem Sport oder sie ist Magersüchtig. 
Da ist nichts schönes mehr drann, (so wie früher). Die sieht einfach nur noch furchtbar aus, und ich habe sie geliebt wegen ihrer Figur.


----------



## Max100 (8 Aug. 2011)

Na ja, vier Kinder sind ja nicht von Pappe, da kann schon mal was "hängen", aber bisschen mehr Fleisch könnte schon dran sein, aber sonst Top:thumbup:


----------



## navlis01 (8 Aug. 2011)

Danke Heidi!
solche Bilder hätte ich gerne schon früher gesehen....
4 Kinder hinterlassen halt auch bei Ihr deutliche Spuren...


----------



## prediter (8 Aug. 2011)

einfach klasse bilder danke an alle die gepostet haben!


----------



## Duffed (8 Aug. 2011)

danke für die pics! ach heidi, du hättest dich mal vor zehn jahren so zeigen müssen!


----------



## hbrs (8 Aug. 2011)

Ich find sie trotzdem noch sehr sexy!!


----------



## TZank77 (8 Aug. 2011)

Hans und Franz im Urlaub...


----------



## oopspower (8 Aug. 2011)

sexy thx for update


----------



## balu1982 (8 Aug. 2011)

Unsere Heidi sieht wirklich klasse aus!


----------



## Presley (8 Aug. 2011)

:drip::thx:


----------



## crimscram (8 Aug. 2011)

Besser natürlich als mit Silikon aufgepumpt. Danke!


----------



## Cris12 (8 Aug. 2011)

nett, aber schon ein bisschen verbraucht...


----------



## matz1979 (9 Aug. 2011)

einfach sexy. danke für heidi.


----------



## Reinhold (9 Aug. 2011)

Klasse - DANKE dafür !!!


----------



## mulm2010 (9 Aug. 2011)

vielen dank für die heisse heidi


----------



## herbie123 (9 Aug. 2011)

Erschreckend dürr! Hab die anders in Erinnerung! So ein knochiger Körper ist nicht sexy - zumindest für mich. Ein paar Kilo mehr gehören schon auf die Rippen.


----------



## PromiFan (9 Aug. 2011)

Nun man schon bedenken dass Heidi mehrmals schwanger war, das geht eben auf die Brüste. Aber ich finde schon dass sie trotzdem schöne geile Titten hat, ok, ein wenig mehr wäre nicht schlecht, aber es reicht aus. Und ihr Nippel sind extrem geil, so groß hätte ich die mir nicht vorgestellt!
Und was den Rest der Figur angeht, na ja, es dürfte echt ein wenig mehr sein, aber wen wunderts, sie muss ihren Next-Top-Models ein Vorbild sein-auch wenn es leicht krankhaft ist.


----------



## voeller09 (9 Aug. 2011)

hammer!!
toller body...wär echt ne hammer frau wenn was im kopf wäre


----------



## Fanta (9 Aug. 2011)

sieht super aus :thumbup:


----------



## Ma3 (9 Aug. 2011)

Sehr schön :>


----------



## dommedarula (9 Aug. 2011)

nach 4 kindern so einen körper...wahnsinn!


----------



## stuffa84 (9 Aug. 2011)

danke


----------



## horeburg (9 Aug. 2011)

danke


----------



## xwolf (10 Aug. 2011)

danke ...nette bilder


----------



## phprazor (10 Aug. 2011)

Besten Dank ... tolle Bilder. Da hat man mal nen aktuellen Stand ;-)


----------



## Rich667 (10 Aug. 2011)

:thumbup: Nice, für das Alter.

Und ja, Heidi Klum hat ein Tattoo.


----------



## Nylonmarianne (10 Aug. 2011)

Frau Klum sieht immer noch wunderschön aus, danke....


----------



## Lubanga (10 Aug. 2011)

Schön anzusehen  Danke


----------



## Phoebe (10 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*



Bargo schrieb:


> schön, dass sie ihren Body mal so zeigt.
> 
> :thx:


----------



## Junger Donner (10 Aug. 2011)

Ich dachte immer, dass sie eine größere Oberweite hätte. 
Schließlich wurde sie doch mehrmals in den Medien von bestimmten Modeschöpfern wegen ihrer üppigen Rundungen / Kurven kritisiert usw. 

Trotzdem ein toller Anblick ! Danke !


----------



## indiecity (10 Aug. 2011)

so langsam nervt die gute Frau.


----------



## hammerboy100 (10 Aug. 2011)

endlich mal ein schönes oben ohne bild!


----------



## stuftuf (10 Aug. 2011)

hmmm ich bleib dabei... die ist nicht mein Fall... 

Trotzdem danke fürs posten


----------



## larsiboy72 (10 Aug. 2011)

danke für heidi


----------



## alexandra (11 Aug. 2011)

Na endlich zeigt uns Heidi neben ihren geilen Füßen
auch mal ihre Titten.


----------



## dengars (11 Aug. 2011)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## ChristianHerrmann (11 Aug. 2011)

Nehmt den Promis Makeup und Kleider weg und man hat ganz durchschnittliche Frauen. Die Brüste neigen sich schon extrem gen Süden.


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Aug. 2011)

No need for a top!:thumbup: Toll, in diesem Sommer scheinen bei Heidi die Oberteile wirklich weitgehend außer Gebrauch gekommen zu sein. Sollte wieder viel mehr üblich werden und nich´ nur bei Kate Moss und Heidi!


----------



## Etzel (11 Aug. 2011)

Früher hat sie ein bisserl mehr auf den Rippen gehabt aber immer noch hammer, die Heidi. Danke fürs reinstellen:thumbup:


----------



## dg2412 (11 Aug. 2011)

Immer noch hübsch die Klum!


----------



## Monster (11 Aug. 2011)

sehr hübsch,sie könnte sich immer so zeigen^^


----------



## christian1979 (11 Aug. 2011)

Daaanke!!!!!!


----------



## torti0069 (11 Aug. 2011)

danke schöööööööööön:thumbup:


----------



## acid_headcracker (12 Aug. 2011)

Danke für die Heidi, sieht immer noch sehr gut aus die Mama


----------



## Riki (12 Aug. 2011)

echt knackig


----------



## urmel61 (12 Aug. 2011)

Danke, ok sie ist nicht mehr die jüngste, aber hat sich verdammt gut gehaltem


----------



## Feini (12 Aug. 2011)

danke!


----------



## matze2000 (12 Aug. 2011)

thx


----------



## Norty2010 (13 Aug. 2011)

Klasse, danke. Obwohl ihr zwei, drei Kilo mehr auf den Rippen nicht schaden würden.


----------



## joergi (13 Aug. 2011)

Klasse Urlausbilder von Heidi, sieht immer knackig aus.


----------



## ski (13 Aug. 2011)

WOW...net schlecht nach soviel Kindern!!!


----------



## sniper-elite (13 Aug. 2011)

was schöne bilder :WOW: :thx:


----------



## Mandalorianer (15 Aug. 2011)

:thx: für Heidi


----------



## Tiedchen46 (15 Aug. 2011)

:thx:Weiter so.Trotzdem viel zu dürre


----------



## florian767 (16 Aug. 2011)

danke auch


----------



## DELPHIN (16 Aug. 2011)

:drip::crazy:

Danke sehr


----------



## 1969er (16 Aug. 2011)

Absolut der Hammer die Bilder,
Danke dafür
:thumbup:


----------



## dinsky (16 Aug. 2011)

wurde auch mal zeit, dass die sich seit langem mal wieder oben ohne zeigt.
für ihr alter is die figur echt top. vielen dank für die bilder...


----------



## scrabby (17 Aug. 2011)

könnt bissel mehr essen, die gute


----------



## schienbein (17 Aug. 2011)

hans und franz^^


----------



## vwo100303 (17 Aug. 2011)

Etwas arg dürr die Gute.


----------



## Dranyon (18 Aug. 2011)

nicht schlecht....für vier kinder..


----------



## celeb_n (25 Aug. 2011)

Schöne Bilderserie! Dankeschön!


----------



## flieger11 (3 Sep. 2011)

immer gut anzuschauen


----------



## Okeke (7 Sep. 2011)

Schöne Bilder...mehr davon...


----------



## lov.it (7 Sep. 2011)

s gibt viel zu selten solche Bilder von ihr :thumbup:


----------



## Nesgayfee (7 Sep. 2011)

thanks


----------



## HendrikSchneider (8 Sep. 2011)

ich finds hamma


----------



## alfgib (8 Sep. 2011)

für das alter absolut top!


----------



## erwinfrank46 (9 Sep. 2011)

alfgib schrieb:


> für das alter absolut top!



ich mag sie zwar nicht reden hören aber die Figur ist noch top


----------



## Wingthor (10 Sep. 2011)

Schön anzuschauen.

Danke!


----------



## Gsander (10 Sep. 2011)

früher war sie wesentlich knackiger, nicht so dünn und vor allem oben rum etwas fülliger - nach einigen Geburten sieht sie aber dennoch gut aus!


----------



## bedman (10 Sep. 2011)

hmm, immer wieder lecker, thx


----------



## Nicci72 (16 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*



Punisher schrieb:


> :drip:
> 
> *lechz
> *sabber
> *wichs



Typisch Mann...happy09


----------



## froggy7 (16 Sep. 2011)

sie ist eine tolle frau


----------



## schnubbeldub (19 Sep. 2011)

Traumhaft...
ich freu mich. 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TeKaCe (21 Sep. 2011)

Respekt - nach vier? Kindern und nicht mehr ganz taufrisch ...


----------



## chris267 (22 Sep. 2011)

super Frau


----------



## cheff4998 (25 Sep. 2011)

fantastisch, danke!


----------



## celebstalki (26 Sep. 2011)

auch ungeschmickt immernoch hammergeil,danke


----------



## Timmi_tool (26 Sep. 2011)

Hammer Bilder, vielen Dank!


----------



## Thomy112 (26 Sep. 2011)

schön anzusehn auch wenn sie langsam in die jahre kommt


----------



## martini99 (1 Okt. 2011)

Irgendwie bin ich immer am falschen Strand


----------



## schmitti81 (6 Okt. 2011)

Das hätte sie doch schon vor paar Jahren machen können.
Aber immernoch super.


----------



## Teasy (7 Okt. 2011)

Immer wieder Klasse die Frau!


----------



## p5hng (7 Okt. 2011)

wunderschöne milf


----------



## fredo1960 (9 Okt. 2011)

Was fuer eine geile Frau ! Supersuesse Nippel und Warzenhoefe hat sie. Direkt zum Knabbern !


----------



## xBERIALx (9 Okt. 2011)

fredo1960 schrieb:


> Was fuer eine geile Frau ! Supersuesse Nippel und Warzenhoefe hat sie. Direkt zum Knabbern !



du bist ja einer :thumbup:


----------



## moglihamster (10 Okt. 2011)

Super Fotos, vielen vielen Dank


----------



## juancarlos (12 Okt. 2011)

Sieht im TV immer nach mehr aus oben rum......danke für die Bilder
juancarlos


----------



## DarthAngelus (12 Okt. 2011)

loooooooooooooooool uralt


----------



## DAO (12 Okt. 2011)

Immer wieder toll wie sich die Heidi in form hält !!


----------



## eutektikus (16 Okt. 2011)

Danke, will mehr davon !


----------



## emma2112 (18 Okt. 2011)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## soletar (19 Okt. 2011)

Thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## Klaus60 (21 Okt. 2011)

heyzusammen
war in urlaub
und da finde ich gleich diese tollen fotos
wo gab es die denn
bitte um info
klaus60


----------



## Zane10 (13 Nov. 2011)

danke für heidi


----------



## teoteo (13 Nov. 2011)

sehr sehr hübsch. und natürlich. happy holiday heidi!


----------



## CasusKral (15 Nov. 2011)

Heidi ist sehr sexy


----------



## Klaus60 (9 Dez. 2011)

ein tolles shooting,
wie kommt man denn an so etwas ran
:thumbup:gruss Klaus60


----------



## schnubbeldub (24 Jan. 2012)

yeeeeehaaa :thumbup: :WOW:


----------



## dampflok (29 Jan. 2012)

ein Leckerli......


----------



## paro69 (29 Jan. 2012)

danke für die klasse bilder!!!


----------



## etzmad (29 Jan. 2012)

Hübsch hübsch, auch wenn an ihr die Zeit nicht spurlos vorüber geht.


----------



## AdMiN_06 (29 Jan. 2012)

klass


----------



## Jaymie (30 Jan. 2012)

Super Frau Danke!


----------



## Klaus60 (19 Feb. 2012)

ganz toll
gruss
klaus60


----------



## marillion (25 Feb. 2012)

Danke


----------



## mhagih (25 Feb. 2012)

<3


----------



## moglihamster (4 Juni 2012)

Klasse Fotos, vielen Dank


----------



## namor66 (4 Juni 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder, Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## alfreeed (5 Juni 2012)

sehr nice, thx


----------



## cyreander (6 Juni 2012)

wow


----------



## Redux (7 Juni 2012)

nice


----------



## Jone (12 Juni 2012)

Absolut heiß und sexy. Danke für Heidi :crazy:


----------



## netsra (12 Juni 2012)

danke


----------



## paulus61 (12 Juni 2012)

also wegen mir kann die ruhig öfter urlaub machen B)


----------



## Morgan18 (11 Okt. 2012)

Wow Danke:thumbup:


----------



## wangerooge (12 Okt. 2012)

super thema


----------



## Christian2012 (12 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*



Westfalenpower schrieb:


> Was ein Klappergestell! Nein Danke!:kotz:



Da stimme ich dir zu! Pfui Teufel :kotz:


----------



## celebfinder (12 Okt. 2012)

könnte sich ruhig öfter so zeigen


----------



## Erhard M. (12 Okt. 2012)

Kann mich da nur anschließen. Danke.


----------



## leg_lover1 (13 Okt. 2012)

great boobs


----------



## DaDude45 (13 Okt. 2012)

Hammer Milf


----------



## ironboyy (14 Okt. 2012)

Hat echt wenig auf den rippen


----------



## welcher_name (14 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Lubanga (14 Okt. 2012)

Sehr schöne Fotos 

*freu*


----------



## trilobit (14 Okt. 2012)

an der Frau kann man sich nicht satt sehen.


----------



## opc (27 März 2013)

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## 11dudu11 (27 März 2013)

mehr von diesem Körper


----------



## looser24 (27 März 2013)

Geile bilder von heidi. besten dank


----------



## DirtyHarry33 (28 März 2013)

:thx:.....:thumbup:


----------



## rotmarty (28 März 2013)

Da sieht man, dass sie eigentlich flache Hängetitten hat!!!


----------



## Bausa (28 März 2013)

Danke Heidi! 
Gerne bald mal wieder


----------



## Voyeurfriend (21 Aug. 2013)

Wow, wow, wow! Super Bilder!


----------



## Shabba (22 Aug. 2013)

Super Bilder.Danke


----------



## Voyeurfriend (22 Aug. 2013)

Urlaub ist einfach schön!


----------



## Weltenbummler (22 Aug. 2013)

Ein sehr schönen Busen hat Heidi.


----------



## berta111 (22 Aug. 2013)

Sehr schön danke!


----------



## alfebo (29 Juli 2018)

Tolle Bilder von Heidi :thumbup:


----------



## CelGum (29 Juli 2018)

Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## mauro (31 Juli 2018)

Heidi, die schönste, sexy und gorgeous die es gibt.


----------



## olli67 (2 Aug. 2018)

*AW: Heidi Klum - spends some holidays in southern Corsica, 05/08/11 - 14x*



mistermio schrieb:


> sicher hat die nen tatoo am arm!!!




ja aber 4 sterne tatoo am rechten unterarm Innenseite.


Mit so einem großen tatoo wie hier, sicher nicht


----------

